# Finca in Calaceite, Aragon for sale



## jill (Aug 25, 2008)

6.5ha finca planted with almonds and olives, there are a few other fruit trees also planted. The finca is situated 4km from the historical village of calaceite. Because you are in Aragon and the land is so large you are allowed to build a HOUSE here with planning and architect drawings. Water is collected free from the village by 1000ltr cubes. Electric would be with solar, generator or both. 

The village has all the shops you can imagine 

Photos available on request 

This property will be priced to sell so be quick. Contact for the price and any other information you need. 

Reus is the nearest cheap flights airport approx 90 mins away.


----------

